# schwarzer Rand trotz Full-HD



## ShutUpCrime (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Wie der Name schon sagt, ich habe einen schwarzen Rand, trotz Full-HD Auflösung.
Wie bekomme ich den weg?
Kann bitte jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Mai 2013)

Hast du eine Radeon?
Wenn ja, dann geh mal ins Catalyst Control Center (CCC) -> meine digitalen Flachbildschirme -> Skalierungsoptionen ->  den Schieberegler für Overscan auf 0% stellen.


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Mai 2013)

Welchen Monitor hast du denn und welche native Auflösung hat der?


----------



## ShutUpCrime (18. Mai 2013)

Ach da is die Skalierungsfunktion! Habs schon gesucht und nicht gefunden ...
Danke!


----------



## Superwip (18. Mai 2013)

Wie ist er angeschlossen? HDMI?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2013)

ShutUpCrime schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt, ich habe einen schwarzen Rand, trotz Full-HD Auflösung.



Bei was denn?
Bei Filmen oder zocken?


----------



## ShutUpCrime (18. Mai 2013)

Danke, das Problem ist gelöst, skalieren hat funktioniert.


----------



## AeroX (11. Juni 2013)

Guten abend, ich grab den thread mal aus weil ich das selbe problem habe. 
Schwarzer Rand und amds catalyst controll center stürzt ab. Ich habs jetzt 2 mal runter geschmissen und wieder drauf gemacht und trotzdem schmiert es ab. -.-

Habt ihr ne idee was ich machen kann?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2013)

Installiere mal den kompletten Treiber neu, und nicht nur das CCC. Dann installiere den Treiber mal im abgesicherten Modus. Wenn es da funktioniert, dann muss ein andere Treiber ihm in die quere kommen.


----------



## AeroX (12. Juni 2013)

Hab ich im ganz normalen Modus probiert: Lässt sich installieren, ccc stürzt aber wie immer ab. 
Abgesicherter Modus: Beim installieren-> 'Erkennungstreiber konnte nicht geladen werden'.

Ich hab in letzter zeit nix am system deinstalliert oder was anderes installiert, ka..


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juni 2013)

Stürzt das CCC mit einer Fehlermeldung ab? Bzw. hast du mal in die Ereignisanzeige von Windows 7 geschaut?


----------



## AeroX (13. Juni 2013)

Nein, Windows sagt nur das ccc nicht mehr geht. Das übliche Fenster dann mit Programm schließen oder online nach Fehlern suchen (bringt nix) 

Ereignisanzeige?

edit: Da das noch nicht genug ist, stürzt mein adobe flash player auch ewig ab. Will ich nur ein video gucken, kommt das gleiche fenster das programm schliessen oder online nach fehlern suchen..


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2013)

Ereignisanzeige:



                               Öffnen Sie die Ereignisanzeige, indem Sie auf die Schaltfläche "Start" klicken, auf Systemsteuerung klicken, auf "System und Wartung" klicken, auf "Verwaltung" klicken und dann auf "Ereignisanzeige" doppelklicken.*  Wenn  Sie aufgefordert werden, ein Administratorkennwort oder eine  Bestätigung einzugeben, geben Sie das Kennwort bzw. die Bestätigung ein.




> edit: Da das noch nicht genug ist, stürzt mein adobe flash player auch  ewig ab. Will ich nur ein video gucken, kommt das gleiche fenster das  programm schliessen oder online nach fehlern suchen..


Deaktiviere hier mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung.


----------



## AeroX (14. Juni 2013)

Der schwarze Rand ist jetz weg. Ka warum, habe einfach die treiber nochmal installiert, deinstalliert dann neustart und weg war der schwarze rand.  Verstehe einer Windows 
Aber danke trotzdem.

Wegen der hardwarebeschleunigung hab ich mal gegooglet wie man die deaktiviertet, aber irgendwie nix vernünftiges gefunden.. kannste mir das mal erklären villt?  

gruß

edit: problem immernoch nicht gelöst..schwarzer rand ist wieder nach treiber installation da. -.-


----------



## AeroX (17. Juni 2013)

Keiner ne ahnung?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2013)

Hier ist das ziemlich gut erklärt:

Adobe - Flash Player: Hilfe - Anzeigeeinstellungen

Aber das CCC stürzt nicht mehr ab, oder?! Im CCC gibt es eine Overscan-Funktion. Damit lässt sich der Rand beseitigen. 
http://i.stack.imgur.com/ZKd0B.png


----------



## AeroX (19. Juni 2013)

Danke,

doch der stürzt wieder als ab.. -.-


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2013)

So langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Ich hab das Gefühl, das sich das CCC mit einem Treiber nicht verträgt. Hast du den Rechner mal neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## AeroX (21. Juni 2013)

Nein hatte ich nicht, wollte ich auch sehr gern vermeiden. 
Ich fürchte auch das das sich mit irgendwas anderem nicht verträgt. Wüsste aber nicht was ich in letzter zeit noch installiert habe..


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut? Dort werden eigentlich alle Konflikte aufgelistet. Anleitung findest du ein paar Posts über dir.


----------



## AeroX (26. Juni 2013)

Im anhang ein screenshot davon. Aber was kann ich dagegen tun jetzt? Weiß  zwar wo der fehler liegt aber mehr auch nicht.. danke..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn du den CCC nicht zum laufen bekommst, fällt mir ausser neuinstallation auch nichts ein.
(Ausser du findest etwas, mit dem du auch ohne CCC and der Skalierung rumspielen kannst.)


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2013)

Ja ich denke auch das mir langsam nichts mehr übrig bleibt.. miste da..


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2013)

Aha! Die CLI.exe ist also das Problem. Jetzt kommen wir dem ganzen schon näher!  
Die meisten Fehler/Abstürze der CLI.exe werden dadurch verursacht, weil Microsoft NetFramework entweder beschädigt oder veraltet ist. 

Lade dir mal das hier runter:
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.0 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## AeroX (2. Juli 2013)

Ja ich hoffe 

Hab das installiert also den link von dir, aber ccc lässt sich nach installation trotzdem nicht starten.. und stürzt immer wieder ab.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

Kannst du das CCC denn im abgesicherten Modus starten?


----------



## AeroX (3. Juli 2013)

Es startet ja aber mehr auch nicht. 

Im normalen Modus stürzt steam ab, ein anderes Startprogramm und nachdem ich ccc starten will und abstürzt, stürzt der Explorer auch noch schön ab.

edit: so hab den rechner jetzt neu aufgesetzt und jetzt funktioniert wieder alles. Danke painkiller das du trotzdem versucht hast mit mir das problem zu lösen


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

> Im normalen Modus stürzt steam ab, ein anderes Startprogramm und nachdem  ich ccc starten will und abstürzt, stürzt der Explorer auch noch schön  ab.


Ok, das klingt dann wirklich nach einem massiven Konflikt. 



> edit: so hab den rechner jetzt neu aufgesetzt und jetzt funktioniert wieder alles.


Sehr gut! Damit kann man eig. zu 100% sicher sein, das ein alter Treiberrest, bzw. ein Konflikt von einigen Programmen schuld an dem ganzen waren. 



> Danke painkiller das du trotzdem versucht hast mit mir das problem zu lösen


Kein Problem! Immer wieder gerne!


----------

